# CUTE cowbow wearing nothing but boots and spurs!!!



## Ruby Tuesday (Jun 4, 2008)

WHY? Why did you click on this thead!!!! You should be ashamed!!!





Well, if you were looking for cute, then OK....










There. You got your cute fix.....other than that, what were yhou thinking!!!:wink::wink::razz::razz:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

What was I thinking? I was thinking, oh cowboy with nothing on but T-shirt, pants, and spurs! I thought he was wearing spurs without boots-lol! I read the title wrong!

Of course-A guy made this thread! Just to see us girls expressions? lol. Are ya happy RT? ****.


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

I ... I .... I opened this thread by accident! Sure, that's it ... I clicked on the wrong thread, Uh huh. ** covers face and runs out of the thread**


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Pfft... I'll be honest, I opened the thread because I wanted to see a naked cowboy, but all I got was the ole bait and switch... Pffft!!! haha


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I opened this because I was interesting in the fact that somebody would put something naughty HERE. This forum have so high morale that it would have been somehing unprecedentd.

I've accustomed to stuff like the title of this topic described :wink:. I daren't even open links on the other forum where I tend to discuss if I haven't asked someone what kind of material those links include. Because people over there can link anything. It isn't nice to open link called 'look at this cute puppy!' and notice that actually you're watching adults' stuff. And yeah, it's actually a horse forum too  Or it should be. Also their topics are sometimes pretty.. umm... interesting :wink:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I opened it up because I'm a dirty minded old married lady with......well.....hopes of eye candy!!! :razz: 

That was funny...You got me!


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Studs 'N Spurs Wall Calendar: The raw virility of the classic Old West is the perfect backdrop for these sepia-toned studs. Handsome faces, sculpted bodies, and surly smiles harness the timeless attraction of the cowboy, attracting ladies looking to be lassoed in for a little fun this year! 


LOL. the description of a calender I found for ya'll. And only
$12.95


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't know whether to thank you....*outstanding mental picture* :wink:

OR

Whack ya with my wooden spoon for being a tease! :razz:


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Moxie said:


> Pfft... I'll be honest, I opened the thread because I wanted to see a naked cowboy, but all I got was the ole bait and switch... Pffft!!! haha


 
lol me too!!!!


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> I don't know whether to thank you....*outstanding mental picture* :wink:
> 
> OR
> 
> Whack ya with my wooden spoon for being a tease! :razz:


Well I don't want to be called a Tease.


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

If that boy bends over that low riding belt buckle is gonna squish something important.Or maybe three somethings.

Looks like he just caught ya eating his last chocolate chip cookie. *glares back at surly cowboy*

He aint no real cowboy. Where are the scars? Cuts,bruises, ect?


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

here is scares, cuts, bruises, lose of movement,
and just plain beat up


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> Well I don't want to be called a Tease.




*purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

LOL. you gals are worse than us guys.

you just treat us like a piece of meat.:shock:


OH< OH, yes yes. ahhhhhhh.

ok, you can leave now, I'll call ya............:wink:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah, haw! :razz:

OK OK>...... Maybe we're getting carried away here. Better keep this toned down.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Mmmmmmmm, yummy.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I have a spot on my wall for him


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Ruby Tuesday said:


> WHY? Why did you click on this thead!!!! You should be ashamed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA I am so ashamed! :lol:


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

hmm...that's a nice looking man


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

ok i feel speachless... yep yall caught me but oh have yall watched that vid! its so horrible! oh but that calenday guy yum,yum,yummy...lol.  ****


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

how much did you say that calender was againn???


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Lol???


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

i clicked on this thread expecting a funny pic of a fat man in a cowboy hat lol...i needed something to brighten up my day as i deal with the stupid leg twitches


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Jun 4, 2008)

I forgot I made this thread. I was cleanin out my old subsrcribed threads, and found this.

AND noticed there were over 200 hits!!!:-o



RegalCharm said:


> LOL. you gals are worse than us guys.
> 
> you just treat us like a piece of meat.:shock:


You said it! The sad, but fortunate truth!:lol:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

ilovemyhorsies said:


> i clicked on this thread expecting a funny pic of a fat man in a cowboy hat lol...i needed something to brighten up my day as i deal with the stupid leg twitches


 

I don't post pics of myself:lol:

(RubyTuesday)

we men all feel just so, so, used, :shock: snif snif.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I opened it for the cowboy too! And there he is, pretty fine!


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Jun 4, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> we men all feel just so, so, used, :shock: snif snif.


I know! It's borderline abuse:wink:! Whatever shall we do...

An I'll bet dollars to horse apples, that the calendergir...boy couldn't tell us which end is the sharp end of a horse, moreless ride one!:lol:


Like I always say... All hat, no cattle.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

LOL, he could be the poster boy for Wanta be a Cowboy.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Ruby Tuesday said:


> I know! It's borderline abuse:wink:! Whatever shall we do...


 


Shhhhhh, we just keep playing dumb.:lol:


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Jun 4, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> Shhhhhh, we just keep playing dumb.:lol:


 

_<Ruby Tuesday wispers to RegalCharm> opps...Sorry. I almost let the cat out of the bag. My bad!_


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Lol.


----------

